# Official Knicks Vs. Nets Game Thread



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Shandon Anderson is having a terrible half quarter.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

...And they are running us out of the gym. Maybe a little less carelessness with the ball or some transition defense would help.

I am surprised that we are only down five.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Nets are shooting like 80% from the field and the Knicks are only down 6 late in the first.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> The Nets are shooting like 80% from the field and the Knicks are only down 6 late in the first.


That's why I feel the Knicks shouldn't be too upset about the first quarter. They can get back into the ball game because the Nets aren't going to shoot that well for the rest of the ball game.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Surprisingly, we are shooting 48%. Beside one tough layup from Marbury, everything else has been off of jumpers. If we go through a cold stretch with the defense we are playing, then it is over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michael Sweetney. SEND IT IN.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Dunk that, Sweets! Dunk that!

We are doing a little running of our own. Will it work the whole game?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thatta boy Frank. Don't back down. 

God I can't stand Kidd. Never have.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

We cannot get a run together. Our defense has improved somewhat, but the Nets are simply on fire right now.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

That Kidd dish to Scalabrine at the end of the second was insane.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

reasons we got killed:

1. no offense in the second half
2. No Houston
3. Transition defense was terrible
4. Defense in general was terrible (62 first half points)
5. Their simply the better team (2-7 series)

DJ played the best defense on Richard Jefferson....lets give this kid Shandons minutes. Shandon was on Kidd, which changes absolutely nothing at all, except Kittles was lighting was up because of that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shandon Anderson was awful. 

If Kurt Thomas is not going to even try to post up, get him out of there and get Sweetney in there.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Sweetney was impressive for a rookie. Does Wilkens actually have a game plan or does he roll the ball onto the court and that's it? I read in one of the on-line newspapers that Wilkens rep out of Toronto was that he didn't prepare his team well. The Nets seemed like the better prepared team.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank Stephon "Superstar" Marbury. 14 points, 2 assists, and 2 turnovers for his wonderful showing. Kidd meanwhile had something like 14 points and 13 assists.

Just like last year, Kidd and the Nets are going to own a team with Tim Thomas led by a star PG. Except last year's Buck team was better than this Knick team. The Bucks also had Cassell, Redd, and Kukoc. After Marbury and TT, the Knicks have a PF on par with Aaron Williams, much less Kenyon Martin, and a center who allowed Jason Collins to score 8 points on 4-5 shooting. I'd mention Shandon Anderson, but he had 5 assists vs Marbury's 2.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Thank Stephon "Superstar" Marbury. 14 points, 2 assists, and 2 turnovers for his wonderful showing. Kidd meanwhile had something like 14 points and 13 assists.
> 
> Just like last year, Kidd and the Nets are going to own a team with Tim Thomas led by a star PG. Except last year's Buck team was better than this Knick team. The Bucks also had Cassell, Redd, and Kukoc. After Marbury and TT, the Knicks have a PF on par with Aaron Williams, much less Kenyon Martin, and a center who allowed Jason Collins to score 8 points on 4-5 shooting. I'd mention Shandon Anderson, but he had 5 assists vs Marbury's 2.


Great, now you are criticizing Marbury for one bad game. Hey, do people still call Kobe a superstar even after his game against the Kings? I think so. We played poorly in general, don't blame it on a few players.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,why dont you come out of the closet and admit you are a closet Nets fan,suns fan or whatever team you swith to...

Only someone like you,with your basketball intellect would bring up the negatives of Starbury and the positive of Shandon Anderson....You have got to be kidding me with Shandon Anderson.The reason Marbury cant get off is Anderson!!!,We are playing 4 on5 on offense and Marbury gets trapped every play.Anderson is atrocious,a liability and you are the only person dumb enough,depressed enough or still sexually attracted to Layden to feel the way you do..There is no other excuse for your negativity...SHANDON ANDERSON???


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Great, now you are criticizing Marbury for one bad game. Hey, do people still call Kobe a superstar even after his game against the Kings? I think so. We played poorly in general, don't blame it on a few players.


One bad game? Perhaps you should rewind yourself, I have been criticizing him for the last month. He doesn't involve his teammates enough, so if he has a bad game, the Knicks lose. Plain and simple.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> depressed enough or still sexually attracted to Layden to feel the way you do..


What's the matter, didn't get laid last night?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

if marbury has a bad game the knicks lose? that's gotta be the most obvious thing i've ever read...haha. if he has a bad game, who exactly do you expect to step it up? only other people i could think of are houston and thomas, and it seems both are questionable. and the coaching level doesn't help things either.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'd mention Shandon Anderson, but he had 5 assists vs Marbury's 2.


Great point.....How many assists do you think Magic Johnson would have if he had to pass to Shandon Anderson and KT who shot 3-16?????


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Great point.....How many assists do you think Magic Johnson would have if he had to pass to Shandon Anderson and KT who shot 3-16?????


I dunno, why don't you ask the likes of Kerry Kittles, Lucious Harris, Jason Collins, and Aaron Williams? I bet Jason Kidd would get 10 ppg out of Shandon. I somehow can't see Marbury making Brian Scalabrine anything more than a scrub.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Heck, Shandon would thrive in NJ's system. Feel free to name a player that could thrive with Marbury. I'd name one, but the Knicks already traded him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Kidd's a nice PG but let's be real, RJ and K-Mart make him better as much as he does them. And Veal is a scrub in NJ too.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

theres tim thomas, who was taken out of the meadowlands in a stretcher.....Knowing tim, he probably wont play the next game.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

That's sort of dumb.

Knowing a lot of players, they wouldn't be playing the game after being carried out on a stretcher with a twisted ankle, bone bruises, and multiple contusions to the back.

But thanks for the keen insight.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Uh, you know Tim sat out a game because he fell on the floor, then another cause he fell on the floor, and a third cause someone stepped on his foot. Now that he fell serrrrrriously, you know he wont be back. Hes like Vince Carter.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Tim has gotten dinged up, but he recovers rather quickly. When he hyperextended his arm he recovered faster than VH did from a similar injury, and when he injured his groin he recovered quicker than your namesake. 

If he's out at all I bet it'll be for one game, and I wouldn't be surpirsed if he goes on tuesday. This after many early reports expected him to be out for the series.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> One bad game? Perhaps you should rewind yourself, I have been criticizing him for the last month. He doesn't involve his teammates enough, so if he has a bad game, the Knicks lose. Plain and simple.


My bad for not making myself clear, but my point is that you are criticizing Marbury for his one bad game and you ignore all of his other good games by dismissing them one way or another. What gives?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marbury has bad games more often than good ones.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

quoted from rashidi


> Marbury has bad games more often than good ones.


spring is finally here and rashidi has finally blossomed into a true basketball numnut....Just when i thought you couldnt be any dumber,you find it within you to make an all time dumb statement

i am sure we could get Eisly back,seeing that Marbury is more bad than good...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Marbury has bad games more often than good ones.


You could enrich yourself by looking up the game by game stats of some of those other fellas you mention, like Nash, and Cassel. Why don't you do that and post for us each of their game by game stats for say the month of March (before they got into resting Marbury and others for the playoffs). Lets all compare, I'd like that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Posted by Rashidi...


> Force the ball out of Marbury's hands and you're going to force the Knick scrubs to try to make plays. Which forces turnovers


Finally you admitted it..Rashidi,if you make this statement,which you did ,then do you really think its a fair comparison to make with Cassel and Nash???

Cassel has KG,Spree,andWally 
Nash has Dirk,Antoine,Jamison,Finley....

Read the statement you wrote..You must believe it since its yours...marbury is getting double teamed and Lenny is playing Shandon as the 2 guard???????? 

If I was Lenny,I would shift Marbury to the 2 slot and start Williams or start DJ..Hes athletic,can shoot and covering Kittles would not be a mismatch..


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Marbury has bad games more often than good ones.


I would like to see your definition of a good game Rashidi. Really, I would. And will your definition of a good game be applied to all players? Come on, how could you say that Marbury had more bad games than good ones.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow, knicks really stink huh? worst team ive ever seen in my life. tim thomas is a big baby.


----------

